# My introduction to Modern Music...



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

In case my music colleagues on TC were wondering whose music opened my eyes to Modern music, here ya go:






This is only the first movement - The other two are also available on Youtube.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

How did you come by this? Did someone point it out to you or did you hear it on a radio broadcast?


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> How did you come by this? Did someone point it out to you or did you hear it on a radio broadcast?


I heard Maestro Guillou himself in Berlin back in the '70s and he played the piece in question.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Ilarion said:


>


A fascinating piece. Thanks for bringing it to our acquaintance.

I've gotten great pleasure from the following disc of 20th century contemporary organ music:









With pieces by Xenakis, Charles Chaynes, Francis Chapelet, and Haroun Tazieff, it presents a cross-section of what is happening in the organ world. The disc, released 2001, is on the SOLSTICE label, SOCD192.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Ilarion said:


> In case my music colleagues on TC were wondering whose music opened my eyes to Modern music, here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's an interesting piece. Was it composed in 2013 according to the video?


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Ilarion said:


> I heard Maestro Guillou himself in Berlin back in the '70s and he played the piece in question.


Fair enough Ilarion, fair enough...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2016)

In my case, this very forum. Specifically (in terms of first purchase) it was Alypius whose contribution pointed me towards Rzewski.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Hi ArtMusic,

Sinfonietta was composed in 1958 and revised in 2005.

Now, Hyperion is a much later work and is a barnstormer:






Oh, I almost forgot: There is an improvisation that Maestro Guillou plays - Its called "Jubile"
and was recorded by Dorian quite a few years back. I have found some mp3's on the web where it is featured - It'll rock your cradle and tax your subwoofers if you're not careful - Maestro Guillou played it at St. Eustache on the Van den Heuvel organ installed in 1989.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> A fascinating piece. Thanks for bringing it to our acquaintance.
> 
> I've gotten great pleasure from the following disc of 20th century contemporary organ music:
> 
> ...


And its recorded at Notre-Dame? Yes, a sonic experience to behold - I'm ordering a copy - Thanx:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ilarion said:


> Hi ArtMusic,
> 
> Sinfonietta was composed in 1958 and revised in 2005.
> 
> ...


It's interesting that the video for Hyperion features a spiky figure bristling with blades similar to the Shrike creature from Dan Simmons' novel _Hyperion_. I wonder if there is a connection between the two works, but somehow I doubt it. Simmons' novel is a science-fiction version of the Canterbury Tales. Well, sort of.

I like the work. I just wish organs had a bit more clarity.


----------

